# Fressgewohnheiten von Stören



## Mr Brain (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo, wie geht´s ?

Wollte mal fragen, wie man erkennen kann ob Sterlets auch wirklich fressen?
In meinem Teich kann man nicht ganz auf den Grund gucken.
Außerdem sehe ich sie nur Nachts, wenn es stockdunkel ist und füttere sie dann an 3 Tagen die Woche 2-3 mal. 
Habe im Teich 4 Ausströmersteine, reichen diese für genug Sauerstoff aus?

PS: Wie lange überleben __ Störe ohne Futter und kann man sie auch mit etwas anderen außer Pellets (vielleicht Teichschnecken) füttern?

Tschau, vielen Dank für antworten!


----------



## stu_fishing (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fressgewohnheiten von Stören*



			
				Mr Brain schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, wie geht´s ?
> 
> Wollte mal fragen, wie man erkennen kann ob Sterlets auch wirklich fressen?
> In meinem Teich kann man nicht ganz auf den Grund gucken.
> Außerdem sehe ich sie nur Nachts, wenn es stockdunkel ist und füttere sie dann an 3 Tagen die Woche 2-3 mal.



Kommt auf folgende Kriterien an:

sonstiger Fischbesatz?

Menge der Sterlets?

am besten man legt eine gut einsichtliche Futterstelle an- an der man sieht ob das Futter gefressen wird.



			
				Mr Brain schrieb:
			
		

> Habe im Teich 4 Ausströmersteine, reichen diese für genug Sauerstoff aus?



Kommt wiederum auf die Teichgröße, Pflanzenzahl und sonstige Filterung bzw Zufluß an!
Ohne gute Filterung, bzw Zufluß kann ich dir nur raten die Sterlets wieder herzugeben.



			
				Mr Brain schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Wie lange überleben __ Störe ohne Futter und kann man sie auch mit etwas anderen außer Pellets (vielleicht Teichschnecken) füttern?



Die Sterlets werden ohne dein Zutun ohnehin die vorhandenen Benthosorganismen  wie Teichschnecken fressen!
Man kann sicher Teichschnecken, gefrorene Zuckmückenlarven aus dem Zoogeschäft, oder Garnelen geben ich würde aber defintiv bei Pellets bleiben- obwohl man hin und wieder sicher ein paar "Leckerlis" geben kann.
Ein Futter das ich nur empfehlen kann: 
>defekter Link entfernt<

..am schluss noch ein bisschen Werbung..ein Spitzenbuch zur Fischbestimmung:

http://www.amazon.de/Fische-Muschel...2801044?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1180943660&sr=8-4

der Teil über Störe ist auf meinem Mist gewachsen, und in dem Buch sind die bis dato besten Fischfotos die ich je gesehen habe!


LG Thomas


----------



## Relaxi (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fressgewohnheiten von Stören*

Hallo Mr.Brain 

Wenn ich mal die Fische fütter habe ich so einen Futterring gekauft. Das ist ein Plastikring mit Luftkammern der 3 fach unterteilt ist und auf dem Wasser schwimmt. Daran ist eine Schnur mit Mini-"Hering" befestigt, sodass er mir auch nicht wegschwimmen kann.
So kann man prima sehen ob und wie schnell die Fische das leerfressen, und der Teich wird auch nicht so "versaut" von rumschwimmendem Futter.  
Das Ding hat ca. 5 € gekostet.


----------



## Birkauer (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fressgewohnheiten von Stören*



			
				Relaxi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mr.Brain
> 
> Wenn ich mal die Fische fütter habe ich so einen Futterring gekauft.



Hallo!
Der Futterring nützt Dir beim Störfutter nichts weil dies sofort auf den Grund des Teichs sinkt. Der Stör nimmt das Futter dann vom Boden auf. 
Zur Dosierung hab ich mal folgendes gelesen:

Pro ca. 15 cm Körperlänge der Fische einen halben Eßlöffel, bei 25 cm Körperlänge 1 Eßlöffel und über 35 cm Körperlänge 2 Eßlöffel pro Fisch und Tag.


----------



## Relaxi (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fressgewohnheiten von Stören*



			
				Birkauer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Der Futterring nützt Dir beim Störfutter nichts weil dies sofort auf den Grund des Teichs sinkt. Der Stör nimmt das Futter dann vom Boden auf.
> Zur Dosierung hab ich mal folgendes gelesen:
> 
> Pro ca. 15 cm Körperlänge der Fische einen halben Eßlöffel, bei 25 cm Körperlänge 1 Eßlöffel und über 35 cm Körperlänge 2 Eßlöffel pro Fisch und Tag.



Hoi

Man lernt nie aus  
Aber, sind __ Störe nicht ähnlich den Lachsen Fische die im Meer leben und zum Laichen in Flüße gehen ? Wusste garnicht das die auch in Teichen leben können.
Hehe, siehe oben, man lernt nie aus


----------

